# ensayo en vacío



## gabriela1

Hi there, I need help with the following translation to English:

Ensayo en vacío de la tensión nominal para la determinación de la corriente y velocidad. 

I would say something like this:

A stationary test of the nominal voltage to define the current and speed.

Thanks very much for any help!!


----------



## Benzene

Hi *gabriela1!
*

My suggestion is as follows:

"*ensayo en vacío*" = "*vacuum test*".

"*Vacuum*" = "*a container (room, equipment. etc) in which the pressure is significantly lower than atmospheric pressure*".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Niners12

I agree with Benzene.


----------



## gabriela1

Thanks very much and have a nice day!!


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

En máquinas eléctricas (motores, generadores) y otros equipos como transformadores, convertidores, etc. , el ensayo en vació se denomina en inglés *no-load test.*


----------



## pacosancas

Por cierto Gabriela, releyendo tu primer post me parece qeu puede haber un error en el texto original:

Ensayo en vacío *a* la tensión nominal para la determinación de la corriente y velocidad: esto es una prueba estándar que se hace a los motores eléctricos. Su traducción sería:

*No-load test at nominal voltage to determine* (no-load) *current and speed.* (El segundo no-load es opcional). 

Nota: en los textos que tengo a mano ahora, dice *no load* sin guión).


----------



## gabriela1

Agradezco mucho tu contribución Pasosancas, se ve que tienes un buen conocimiento de este tema. 

Mil gracias!


----------



## Lingus

recien veo esto y me surgio una pregunta:

como seria entonces

"manrener las 10kV barras en vacio por 6 horas"?

= mainain the 10kV bus-bars unloaded/uncharged/charging for six hours ?


----------



## Benzene

Lingus said:


> "manrener las 10kV barras en vacio por 6 horas"?
> 
> = maintain the 10kV bus-bars unloaded/uncharged/charging  *without any electric load connected to them* for six hours?



Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Vampiro

Lingus said:


> recien veo esto y me surgio una pregunta:
> 
> como seria entonces
> 
> "manrener las 10kV barras en vacio por 6 horas"?
> 
> = mainain the 10kV bus-bars unloaded/uncharged/charging for six hours ?


¿Podrías poner más contexto, por favor?
Saludos.
_


----------

